# Cotswold Artisan Coffee Cirencester



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

Finally got the chance to try out Cotswold artisan coffee in Cirencester and was not disappointed one bit. They don't stick to one roaster for their beans. The house blend was Rave signature blend and also had beans from Union as well, in fact they try different roasters to get a feel for what customers like. The owners ran a cafe in Swindon for about 8 years before moving to Cirencester because Swindon wasn't the right place for their vision.

I ordered a flat white which I couldn't fault correct temperature and a nice velvety texture to it. There is a sign at the counter which tells customers that the milk is heated to the correct temperature and if you need it hotter please ask before ordering.









It's only a small place with about five tables tucked away in bishops walk arcade. Service was friendly and personal and you can tell they have a real passion for coffee and frasly made food.

Will be returning soon.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Went there late one weekday afternoon in October and spent quite a while chatting with Brian the owner. What a real enthusiast, passionate about coffee and happy to talk through the blends he had on that week and let me try a couple. He undoubtedly has a gem there, just hope he survives in that shopping arcade, which is a bit off the main shopping streets but just off the main car park.

I agree with wmoore's observations about the perfect flat whites there!

Shame don't live anywhere near Cirencester!!


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I do and never been there, another one to look out for!


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheers guys, thanks for the nice things said of us. We try to do our best at all times!

Rgds

Mandy & Barry ( or Brian if you like








)

Cotswold Artisan Coffee


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Barry Cook said:


> Cheers guys, thanks for the nice things said of us. We try to do our best at all times!
> 
> Rgds
> 
> ...


Sorry about your alias!! Have a neighbour called Barry and another called Brian, and always mix them up, their names not identities. I even follow you on twitter and still got it wrong. Nothing wrong about your coffees though. I'll wait until 'Call everyone Dave' Day on Saturday then we'll all be Dave and no one will be offended, Dave!

Great coffee and service!

Thanks again, Dave (Ian)


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Popped in today and had a lovely ristretto (not that the wife or mum thought so!) and 2 lattés, so nice to have somewhere (other than rave!) nice in ciren to pop into for a decent coffee!


----------

